# Ace Ventura - Monte Carlo



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my rendition of Ace's beat up Chevy from the movie "Pet Detective" (Jim Carey)
It is an AMT 70 Carlo that i've updated to a 71 year. it was given correct plates and a few business cards scattered through the car. the rear window was removed to represent the scene in the movie where it gets broken. The figure was a Preiser Adam that was cut up to sit and hang out the window. 
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr
Ace Ventura by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome!

Warning! So-and-so's in the mirror are closer than they appear!

Great work. I'm not familiar with the figure, though. What is it, again? Can you give me a bit more detail on it? Thanks!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Faust said:


> I'm not familiar with the figure, though. What is it, again?


Preiser is the maker, they are styrene kit of nude figures. they have both male and female. You pick and choose which arm/leg combination you need. They are G scale (1/22) so a bit large for 1/25 cars, but cutting out the butt will usually allow them to be seated. worth it? no too expensive.








ace-w02 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------

